# 1927 Oliver 117-A Bandsaw Restoration.....



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*1929 Oliver 117-A Bandsaw Restoration.....*

I have been leaning on getting this one finished but it was not in line for restoration, AWWM 16" BUZZ jointer was next,.. but,.. I figured since D is working on his Oliver #16 36" I would help out by flooding the Tools & Equipment section with my favorite OWWM - OLIVER....little contribution to the OWWM on CT.

She is getting torn apart and the usual PR&D treatment......
I was so frustrated today trying to find 2 > 5/8 x 72 belts for the drive system.....have to wait :blink::blink:until some day next week to get downtown to Pooleys...

VFD has been sitting on her table for over a year...,...Purchased the wiring today...
this is going to be enjoyable...no fabrication....

well,
just a little......:whistling..

SIDE NOTE: This was manufactured in 1920 and should be listed as such , the invoice says 1929 and i am trying to get some answers on this over at the mother ship.


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Was that a DD that they turned into a belt drive?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:no:....it's the - "A" model..
..http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/1329.pdf



Get going.!!.....the race is on!..:laughing:..:clap:



B,


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*a real dusey*

That is a real dusey ! Great find !




Best to you.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It's been a shelf for other stuff for over a year,,,,:thumbup:


:laughing:

Not anymore.....:no:


Thank you,...

You should see D's Oli.....sweet,...only problem is he's withholding pictures.....:laughing:


All in good fun D,..:jester:


She costs me $400.00.......

New.......today......comparable Northfield..........

$11,000.00


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to see a picture of the back, without the guard.

The 117 and 116 were just a few years after my 16, but lots of stuff is different.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice Brian, I can hardly wait for the progress pics. 

You do a wonderful job restoring these old girls. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Tom,:thumbsup:..labor of love I guess.....

So D,

You think there was a motor there.....don't you,.....:laughing:

:no:

I'll upload that, not tonight.....not in my office....

Yours had both options as we'll.. http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/609/1590.pdf .and there isn't a huge difference.....minor things,,,,guard for the worm gear, skins,....but everything else is pretty much the same ....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The lower frame section of mine, in belt drive, is quite a bit different, did you look?

In the doc you linked to, the belt drive does not look the same as the DD.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice looking machine! 
For belts, maybe just order these?
http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=13-BX69&catname=powerTrans

I have used their belts, & they are hard to beat for quality, & value.
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D,
Yours is being shown with a journal for babbit bearings and the shaft if it was built as a belt driven model.

Had to have a way to pour them.......

Babbit era..... Your upper trunnion is ball bearing,...:blink: that was special order
Picture on the brochure is showing babbits for the upper wheel....


Thanks Joe,...

I have Pooley here in Buffalo and they have an unbelievable abundance of belts/styles/sizes....however,...they were closed today..

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This is from the literature about your 117, this was the electric belt drive set up, the frame looks nothing like yours.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I just find it easier sometimes to just order online, & have delivered to my door. I bet you end up paying double local, & take close two hrs of your time by the time your done....been there, done that!

Looking forward to your project updates,
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D,

I have no idea what your talking about...:blink:


That's my frame......Exactly as you put up here....:blink:


B,:blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are the pics you requested D........
The original mount I have but it is so dam big, 16" so I made one out of wood to check for specs and fit and the new mount for the motor has been made out of steel plate...

just trying to save on space...

you'll see,.......

B.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Fat chance of catching up to you D,....

Next machine,..I lost....:laughing:



B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Brian,
That looks like about a 5hp, 1750 rpm Lincoln...close?
I'm guessing maybe 600-700 rpm final wheel speed?
Joe


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

As far as the motor mount, I'm guessing the old motors were so big in dia, that they felt the needed to space them farther from the main frame. It also gave more options for HP.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a 2hp/3ph TEFC motor Joe,,,,Yes its a Lincoln ..you know your casings..:laughing:..:thumbup:...:clap:


It's not Arn motoring but for now...it is what it is,,,,



They called for a 2-3 on the 117-A , and I did check her her out running....cuts are good,..don't have to be aggressive with the pushing....


Cut a block of Oak 4x6 at the original shop , the 6" standing up...she performed as I expected.....but to be honest,...it has a lot to do with the condition of the blade....as you know....


Wish I had a old 2-3hp motor , I do but that's for the AWWM 16" jointer...


I'll find one,...I'm patient,.....



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
I was able to get over to Pooley today,..$42.18 for both belts...
seems like it's going to work out very well. 




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
I went back to the original Motor stand, burned me up not using it just to save 4" .........Soooooo.....

This is what I did.....







And some video of the VFD enclosure , the new "Window"....






Slow but sure....I am getting there.....Lots of juggling the clock....:laughing:


B,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea.. but why don't you show what you do with these machines?

hope that shoe that's on the other foot is comfortable..:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:blink:



B,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

just busting your balls Brian..:jester:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom Struble said:


> yea.. but why don't you show what you do with these machines?
> :whistling


You should know by now...he makes smaller pieces out of bigger pieces of wood...and a big ass pile of sawdust to go with it. 

Mostly, he makes sawdust. :jester:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm not sure why it was necessary to redo, but redo sure looks solid!:thumbsup:

It's kinda funny how we bust each other's balls on here. It's not my cup of tea...whatever floats your boat. 

I'm guessing the above comments refer to Brians comments on Darcy's fret saw thread?:whistling
Joe


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

...no..no not that..was his busting of balls on the homemade mitersaw stand thread

if you can't take as good as you give..don't give:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I was a little confused........:blink:




What else is new......:laughing:




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
Past couple of weeks I Have been working on the 117-A . Last week I finished the VFD enclosure and all I need to do is get another Allen Brady Start/Stop switch. I worked on the Drive belt cage past couple of days when I had some spare time. It's tricky welding the mesh to the 1/4" rod - slow and tedious but it came out nice. I will be painting the webbing but polishing the 1/4" rib and hinge mechanics. 



more will be posted when I get some time,.....

B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice job on the guard Brian...look great!


----------

